# Advice Needed - GTR Wedding Car Hire



## Clare80 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi All,
Apologies up front if I'm posting in the wrong place but I'm completely clueless when it comes to this type of thing and haven't used forums or threads before :nervous:

I'm getting married next year and have been searching for a car hire company that has a GTR on their books to take my other half to the venue as a surprise on the day.It seems this is a pretty rare thing as I have only found 1 company in the Midlands (we're getting married in Berkshire) and although I have found a couple of self hire car rental companies with GTRs the £3500 security deposit is unfortunately a no go as all spare money is currently being saved for the big day.

The other half is obsessed with Skylines (and now the GTR) and has been for years, so much so he took off running down the road outside the Nurburgring shouting after Dirk Schoysman to get his autograph when he passed by us in the queue. Apparently getting knocked over by a car would have been worth it as unknown to me, Dirk is a legend in the Nissan world!

Does anyone on here know any companies or someone based in or around Berkshire that have a GTR that is used for events like weddings? I would really love to organise this for hubby to be as a wedding present to him so really hope someone on here can help


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Avis?


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

Yes Avis as i work for them and they do have one.. 
also they are limited to 125 miles a day  


Avis Prestige rental cars - luxury car hire from BMW, Mercedes, Audi, Mini, Volkswagen and Porsche


There is a minimum hire period of 2 days for rentals on a weekend


Telephone UK:020 7591 0444


----------



## GouldyGTR (May 17, 2008)

im having the father-in-laws GTR as a wedding car in April , there isnt much room for the dress inside lol


----------



## need4speed (May 2, 2009)

You could try Rio Prestige, they are based in Scotland but will deliver cars anywhere in the UK they have a Black GTR.

Rio Prestige : Sports, Exotic and Supercar Car Hire


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

are you looking for self drive hire or for him to be driven by a chaufeur? If its a chauffeur driven GTR you want try - Dreams in Motion The Cars


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

We have done this sort of thing before, best to email the club direct using the link (Contact Us) at the bottom of the page. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Alan said:


> We have done this sort of thing before, best to email the club direct using the link (Contact Us) at the bottom of the page. :thumbsup:


we certainly have


----------



## Clare80 (Sep 21, 2009)

thank you all very much for the advice. i have been away with work for a couple of weeks so haven't had a chance to reply and I wasn't expecting so many replies :clap:

Will start working my way through the suggestions 

Thanks again


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Do you think she will 8 years later? :blahblah:


----------



## Daytona99 (Apr 16, 2016)

tonigmr2 said:


> Do you think she will 8 years later? :blahblah:


You never know, she might.

Especially since Clare is (was) getting married in Berkshire and the car hire company is based in New Zealand...............


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Whats the date and location of the wedding?


----------



## WSM (Oct 17, 2016)

TREG said:


> Whats the date and location of the wedding?


Berkshire.

About 8 years ago. :thumbsup:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

WSM said:


> Berkshire.
> 
> About 8 years ago. :thumbsup:




Lol :thumbsup:


----------

